# Cool Windows/Mac wallpaper...



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

If any of you like cool windows/mac wallpaper, you should check out this site.

http://www.spaceimaging.com/level2/level2gallery.htm

Space Imaging uses IKONOS, the world's first one-meter resolution, commercial imaging satellite. You've seen their work in Afganistan and the World Trade center... I download a new wallpaper every week. Check it out!


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

That is a great site, it has the best pictures available to see the amount of damage (in perspective to the building still standing). I used to work 3 blocks away from the WTC (that was 12 years ago) and had done some contract work in the WTC as recent as 3 years ago so have a good visual image still in my head, but was not sure how many of those building were gone (you read about it but it dosen't sink in) Those high resolution satellite images had more of an impact on me than any photos I had seen since 9/11. I wish they could show more detail in a smaller area than all of the Wall street/Battery Park area...


----------

